# gas prices



## Ken N Tx (Nov 16, 2014)

Check gas prices in your area...Just enter your zip code..

http://www.gasbuddy.com/


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

Great link Ken! Could these average mileage figures be accurate? https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/ohim/onh00/bar8.htm

*Average Annual Miles per Driver by Age Group*​
AgeMaleFemaleTotal16-198,2066,8737,62420-3417,97612,00415,09835-5418,85811,46415,29155-6415,8597,78011,97265+10,3044,7857,646Average16,55010,14213,476


 September 26, 2014


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 16, 2014)

Interesting how, as the groups age the men drive more miles than the ladies.  In the teen years, the ladies drive almost as much as the men.  By the time we get to 65+, men are doing the most significant share of the driving.  I guess it takes the ladies quite a while to learn the Good Lord meant for them to be behind the sink or the vacuum cleaner... not the steering wheel!!!  :>)  (Please do NOT allow my beautiful wife to see THAT comment!!!)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 16, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Interesting how, as the groups age the men drive more miles than the ladies.  In the teen years, the ladies drive almost as much as the men.  By the time we get to 65+, men are doing the most significant share of the driving.  I guess it takes the ladies quite a while to learn the Good Lord meant for them to be behind the sink or the vacuum cleaner... not the steering wheel!!!  :>)  (Please do NOT allow my beautiful wife to see THAT comment!!!)


 
Women have small feet so they can stand close to the kitchen sink.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

Sounds like the men have brought back "push button"steering!  HAHA


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 16, 2014)

Why is a bridal gown white????








So the dishwasher matches the stove and refrigerator!!!


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 16, 2014)

So, gas prices...very spooky, waiting for the "other shoe" to drop.   Are we moving back in time or will reality come rushing back, with gas going to $6 a gallon?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 16, 2014)

twixie said:


> quickest way to a man's heart is..
> 
> Between the second and third rib with a really sharp breadknife..



haha!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 16, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> So, gas prices...very spooky, waiting for the "other shoe" to drop.   Are we moving back in time or will reality come rushing back, with gas going to $6 a gallon?



I remember paying $0.17 during gas wars early 70's.  Now over here after the drop in price I'm paying £1.23/litre x 3.78 (for a US gallon) =  4.65 x 1.53 exchange rate = $7.11/gallon.


----------



## Debby (Nov 16, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Interesting how, as the groups age the men drive more miles than the ladies.  In the teen years, the ladies drive almost as much as the men.  By the time we get to 65+, men are doing the most significant share of the driving.  I guess it takes the ladies quite a while to learn the Good Lord meant for them to be behind the sink or the vacuum cleaner... not the steering wheel!!!  :>)  (Please do NOT allow my beautiful wife to see THAT comment!!!)




You do realize that a lot of the commenters here are women don't you?


----------



## Debby (Nov 16, 2014)

Twixie said:


> What do you do if you find your husband staggering around your front room?
> 
> Re-load!




Excellent comeback Twixie (under the circumstances)!


----------



## Debby (Nov 16, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Quickest way to a man's heart is..
> 
> Between the second and third rib with a really sharp breadknife..





One gem after another!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2014)

Remind me never to pi-- you girls off.


----------



## Debby (Nov 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Remind me never to pi-- you girls off.




Oh Pappy, we're all sweetness and light don't you know!  Unless........


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 16, 2014)

Gas prices here range from 2.93-3.03 a gallaon. I buy my gas at the 3.03 place but get .20 off per gallon using my Safeway grocery store points. So I only pay 2.83.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 16, 2014)

Debby said:


> You do realize that a lot of the commenters here are women don't you?



Most certainly!!!  I hope you noticed the ":>)" after my statement.  What little I've been on this discussion board, it has appeared the posters have a sense of humor.  If I offended, I do apologize!!!!


----------



## Debby (Nov 16, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Most certainly!!!  I hope you noticed the ":>)" after my statement.  What little I've been on this discussion board, it has appeared the posters have a sense of humor.  If I offended, I do apologize!!!!




Not me Grumpy, but I have to admit that the first reading gave me a twinge because here in Canada we've been hearing innumerable news reports on one of our (previous!) talk show stars who's been accused by nine women now who were slapped around by him over the years and his excuse was that it was consensual rough sex.  These women are coming forward and saying that they never agreed to being strangled, slapped around and punched.  His illustrious career is toast now as a result.  So lots of rape coverage, rough sex coverage, discussion about two of our MP's who've been accused of ****** harassment and who've been suspended by their party leader as a result.  

Maybe the social climate is changing now.

Gotta admit though, it was fuel for a couple of great comebacks from Twixie wasn't it?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 16, 2014)

Debby said:


> Not me Grumpy, but I have to admit that the first reading gave me a twinge because here in Canada we've been hearing innumerable news reports on one of our (previous!) talk show stars who's been accused by nine women now who were slapped around by him over the years and his excuse was that it was consensual rough sex. These women are coming forward and saying that they never agreed to being strangled, slapped around and punched. His illustrious career is toast now as a result. So lots of rape coverage, rough sex coverage, discussion about two of our MP's who've been accused of ****** harassment and who've been suspended by their party leader as a result.
> 
> Maybe the social climate is changing now.
> 
> Gotta admit though, it was fuel for a couple of great comebacks from Twixie wasn't it?



Certainly was!!!  Again, most of what I've seen posted on Senior Forums has been light and upbeat.  People having fun and enjoying the company.  Don't know why, but I did get involved in a couple of the political discussions.  Those can get a tad bit testy.  For the most part, I've seen folks from all over this planet enjoy communicating and joking around with each other.  

As I've said before, I've been blessed to be married to the same beautiful lady for just over 48 years.  Many of those years have been spent out on the road.  Had a 1 1/2 hour video-conference this week with the HR people at our firm.  I'm 68 years old and they want me to commit to stay on board for one more year.  We have close to 460 people across the region in our offices.  There are two... TWO of us who will live out on the road.  HR lady said, "I just don't see how you do it."  I told her it was not ME... it was WE!!  Our marriage has been a team effort, through some really good times and some difficult times.  We've become such a "we" generation.  Maybe that shows my age, that it has to be about more than just what is easy for me.

I'm still one that will open doors for ladies and try to show them the respect they deserve.  I do, however, tell/repeat many blonde jokes or "wifey" jokes.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

The national average price of gas has dropped for 50 days in a row. That marks the longest consecutive decline in gas prices since 2008.  Those numbers are according to AAA.


This weekend, 75 percent of the country's gas stations are reporting prices below $3.00 for a gallon of regular.  The average price in Virginia sits well below that at $2.70.


Gas prices are expected to drop further in the coming weeks, as much as 5-to-10 cents per gallon in some areas

http://www.wdbj7.com/news/local/longest-decline-of-gas-prices-since-2008/29751034


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

> Quote Originally Posted by Debby
> You do realize that a lot of the commenters here are women don't you?



Gimme a break!  Do you think you are the only one who has figured out who the men are and who the women are?  Unless someone, purposely keeps that off their profile or uses neutral names, then we all know.  We know there are bitter women out there, who hate men and find shooting and knifing men funny.  They are the ones with the problem.


----------



## Debby (Nov 16, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Gimme a break!  Do you think you are the only one who has figured out who the men are and who the women are?  Unless someone, purposely keeps that off their profile or uses neutral names, then we all know.  We know there are bitter women out there, who hate men and find shooting and knifing men funny.  They are the ones with the problem.




Relax Meander.  Tongue in cheek remark on my part so sorry if I offended you.  My husband of forty years found all aspects of this little 'back and forth' funny as I shared it with him.  Hmmm, forty years and counting - guess I don't hate men as you are implying.  But if it makes you feel good to tell yourself that well then you should just go ahead with that story.  Have a good one


----------



## Debby (Nov 16, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Certainly was!!!  Again, most of what I've seen posted on Senior Forums has been light and upbeat. ....
> I'm still one that will open doors for ladies and try to show them the respect they deserve.  I do, however, tell/repeat many blonde jokes or "wifey" jokes.




Well you sound like a pretty nice fella Grumpy and 48 years!  Good for you!  

I usually don't mind those kind of jokes either but the last few weeks has seen a lot of discussion on some very negative man/woman relationships on the news site that I check each morning and maybe my question was influenced by that.  I hope my question didn't offend you because I certainly didn't mean to.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2014)

Debby said:


> Well you sound like a pretty nice fella Grumpy and 48 years!  Good for you!
> 
> I usually don't mind those kind of jokes either but the last few weeks has seen a lot of discussion on some very negative man/woman relationships on the news site that I check each morning and maybe my question was influenced by that.  I hope my question didn't offend you because I certainly didn't mean to.



Thanks for the comments ppl..I have 51 years with my wife/life long partner..

Lets get back on topic..I don't use as much gas since I retired 6 years ago, and for the life of me I don't know how commuters are dealing with it!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> Thanks for the comments ppl..I have 51 years with my wife/life long partner..
> 
> Lets get back on topic..I don't use as much gas since I retired 6 years ago, and for the life of me I don't know how commuters are dealing with it!!



You're very fortunate!  This marriage is my record for marriages - 14 years so far.  

The year I turned 60 and got my free bus pass we only put 2,000 miles on the car.  Hubby had already had his for 3 years before me.


----------



## 911 (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't know about the other 49 states, but Pennsylvanians would be surprised if they knew what the price was for state owned vehicles. Pennsylvania is undergoing tax increases on fuel to repair our bridges and roads. The first phase has already been doled out and the second increase is soon to kick in. Otherwise, we wold have very low gas prices. By early 2017, we will have added $0.25 cents per gallon making us number one in the nation with gas taxes. This will total at least 60-cents per gallon in taxes passing California. 

I liked being number one, but could do without this one.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2014)

It's been 44 years for our marriage, and so far we have not run out of gas! HAHA!


----------



## Twixie (Nov 17, 2014)

How much is a gallon in the States?


----------



## oldman (Nov 17, 2014)

It is about $2.95 where I am in Pennsylvania, but I have been told that gas is as low as $2.52 in other parts.

http://www.gasbuddy.com


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2014)

oldman said:


> It is about $2.95 where I am in Pennsylvania, but I have been told that gas is as low as $2.52 in other parts.
> http://www.gasbuddy.com




$2.59 to $2.65 here in North Texas..


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 17, 2014)

$2.65, here.  With my 20 cents Kroger fuel points, filled my Silverado this morning at $2.45.  NICE!!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2016)

Saw gas down to $1.64 yesterday!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

We are at $1.85 as of yesterday.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 5, 2016)

I filled up the truck yesterday, at $1.64/Gallon....probably $1 less than this time last year.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2016)

Is it better to have low gas prices and no COLA?   I guess it depends on if you drive a lot..   If you don't.. this doesn't amount to a hill of beans.. 

I suppose one could argue that lower gas prices will be reflected in the cost of goods...  ya know... trickle down... hahahahaha


----------



## 911 (Jan 5, 2016)

$2.09 in my part of PA.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2016)

$2.15 by me


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 5, 2016)

I have paid as little as $1.32 here using my Safeway points at the pump.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 5, 2016)

$2.39 today is cheapest..in my part of California.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 5, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Interesting how, as the groups age the men drive more miles than the ladies.  In the teen years, the ladies drive almost as much as the men.  By the time we get to 65+, men are doing the most significant share of the driving.  I guess it takes the ladies quite a while to learn the Good Lord meant for them to be behind the sink or the vacuum cleaner... not the steering wheel!!!  :>)  (Please do NOT allow my beautiful wife to see THAT comment!!!)



Do you have a death wish, Grumpy??


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 5, 2016)

$1.75 in Northeast Texas.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2016)

$1.89 in my town. All goods should be reduced in the stores soon, now that gas is cheaper for the delivery trucks. Yeah. Right.


----------



## 911 (Jan 5, 2016)

Over the years, I have ticketed as many females as I have males for speeding. It has to be within a +or- 2% margin of difference. However, more males then females have had violent crashes due to drinking or using other substances and speeding. I made an arrest of a 19 year old driver going 108 in a 70 mph zone on the PA Turnpike. He was driving a new Mustang and told me that he didn't think that I would chase him because he was always told by his friends that the cops won't chase a driver just for speeding because of putting others in harm's way. I told him that the next time he sees his friends to tell them that they are wrong and you have the citation to prove it. I also told him that his friends may help him to pay his fine. (Yeah, that'll happen.)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 5, 2016)

911 said:


> Over the years, I have ticketed as many females as I have males for speeding. It has to be within a +or- 2% margin of difference. However, more males then females have had violent crashes due to drinking or using other substances and speeding. I made an arrest of a 19 year old driver going 108 in a 70 mph zone on the PA Turnpike. He was driving a new Mustang and told me that he didn't think that I would chase him because he was always told by his friends that the cops won't chase a driver just for speeding because of putting others in harm's way. I told him that the next time he sees his friends to tell them that they are wrong and you have the citation to prove it. I also told him that his friends may help him to pay his fine. (Yeah, that'll happen.)




Here and in California you go to jail for that much speed.


----------



## Agman (Jan 5, 2016)

*$1.66 in Central Texas with the Wal Mart card.*


----------



## nan (Jan 5, 2016)

$1.24 a litre here at the moment in Adelaide's north, it has been put up because of school holidays,and usually goes up for holiday weekends as well, and depending on barrel price of oil,it has gone up to $1.49 a litre some times.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 5, 2016)




----------

